# Goodland upper 10,000 islands



## JT McStravic

I will be camping at Collier Seminole campground for New Years and I live in SE Georgia. Was looking to see if anyone had any advice for fishing that area will mainly be looking to catch reds/snook/trout on fly or artificial any help is much appreciated thank you


----------



## fjmaverick

That part of the 10k islands has a bit of traffic. The fish are in the back bays. Just watch the tides back there it can get shallow quick.

The canoe ride at the park is worth it

I havnt ever taken a boat out of there but they do have a ramp and I've seen a hewes launch out of there


----------



## JT McStravic

Okay good to know man I appreciate it. I remember camping there as a teenager and running my jon boat through that mangrove trail and having a blast with how skinny it was lol I think I am gonna focus on fishing out of Goodland boat ramp and hope to stay away from too many people


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

I'm catching trout like crazy in that area. What are you fishing out of?


----------



## JT McStravic

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I'm catching trout like crazy in that area. What are you fishing out of?


A ankona cayenne


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

I put in at Goodland and run south to get away from the other boats. Hells Gate, Blind Pass, Morgan Bay are some good places that are close by.


----------



## JT McStravic

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I put in at Goodland and run south to get away from the other boats. Hells Gate, Blind Pass, Morgan Bay are some good places that are close by.


Okay do you just work the shoreline looking for deeper spots or moving water?


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

All of the above. Things change from one weekend to another. I haven't been fly fishing because things aren't all that great lately. Trout are the only thing consistent for me lately. Only a few snook here and there? The reds have been stupid small.


----------



## JT McStravic

RunningOnEmpty said:


> All of the above. Things change from one weekend to another. I haven't been fly fishing because things aren't all that great lately. Trout are the only thing consistent for me lately. Only a few snook here and there? The reds have been stupid small.


Okay gotcha good to know thanks man


----------



## lemaymiami

and farther to the south from Rabbit down to the Chatham we did triple slams snook, redfish, and trout with two anglers on Saturday - but all of them might have fit in the same bucket... Lots and lots of small fish around up and down the coast...


----------



## EasternGlow

I've been seeing the same thing in those areas, lots of fish around (particularly snook), but quite small. Break out the 6 wt.


----------



## JT McStravic

EasternGlow said:


> I've been seeing the same thing in those areas, lots of fish around (particularly snook), but quite small. Break out the 6 wt.


Thanks guys for the feed back! For flies did y’all imitate bait fish or crustaceans?


----------



## EasternGlow

baitfish mostly.


----------



## Guest

I’ll take small over skunk any day!


----------



## lemaymiami

I haven't had any fly anglers recently (that will change later this week...). All of my anglers have been using small leadheads (1/8oz mostly) with Gulp tails - either 3" shrimp or 4" mullet tails (the shrimp in New Penny, the mullet in Pearl white). As it gets colder, it will be more shrimp than anything else...


----------



## JT McStravic

lemaymiami said:


> I haven't had any fly anglers recently (that will change later this week...). All of my anglers have been using small leadheads (1/8oz mostly) with Gulp tails - either 3" shrimp or 4" mullet tails (the shrimp in New Penny, the mullet in Pearl white). As it gets colder, it will be more shrimp than anything else...


Okay that’s extremely helpful! Thank you! I can’t wait to get down there


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

There's a bunch of finger mullet in the back waters right now. I've been using paddle tails with a weighted weedless hook and swim baits. Just wondering why would you use the Goodland ramp vs the Blackwater river ramp at the camp grounds? Smaller skiffs shouldn't be a problem there.


----------



## JT McStravic

RunningOnEmpty said:


> There's a bunch of finger mullet in the back waters right now. I've been using paddle tails with a weighted weedless hook and swim baits. Just wondering why would you use the Goodland ramp vs the Blackwater river ramp at the camp grounds? Smaller skiffs shouldn't be a problem there.


The only reason is purely impatience on idling through the mangrove trail until where it opens up haha


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

Getting stuck behind the kayaks sucks! I tell them to move out of my way LOL


----------



## JT McStravic

RunningOnEmpty said:


> Getting stuck behind the kayaks sucks! I tell them to move out of my way LOL


Haha exactly.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Pm me with your phone number I'll Google Earth you a few spots to try but I'm not putting them on here. Fishing has been on fire down there I was down last week. As everyone has stated though mostly small reds with some decent trout mixed in you can put in at port of the isles also it's a little further south and closer to better fishing imho just remembered it's still skeeter season and if we don't get a good good snap they will still be here.


----------

